# Brandy gone to the bridge



## tlu2929 (Jun 22, 2009)

We had to let our friend Brandy go last night. As much as we wanted to be selfish and keep her always we knew that the time had come. She was pain and not the dog that she always was jumping and running playing chasing the ball etc. Brandy was almost 12 and she started to have problems with her back end 2 months ago. She becamse so lame that she had not gone out for 4 days, had not eaten and just layed there and growled. Thank GOD that we know a vet that came to our house at 11:00 pm last night and helped her pass on. I am so grateful that she was amongst the family that loved her and that she was laying in her favorite spot where she peacefully went to sleep. I will miss you big girl, can't wait to see you again


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully sweet Brandy. You were a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. Brandy was a beautiful girl.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of Brandy's passing. Thank you for sharing your story with us here and welcome to the forum. When you are ready, we would love to hear more stories about her and of course, pictures too!


----------



## vertiman (Jun 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, losing a pet is never easy.
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. What a sweetheart she looks to be. Many of us have lived through the heartache and hurt you are feeling now. I hope that by sharing your feelings and memories, you can start to heal and remember your girl with a smile. The love you all shared will be with you always. And at some point maybe another golden soul will be yours to love and share your world with..... many of us find that a great solace. In the meantime, we will be here with shoulders to lean/cry on and ears to listen. Godspeed sweet Brandy and hugs to you.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Brandy.
Take comfort in knowing that someday, you will meet again.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! Run free sweet girl!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  Brandy was so pretty, her white face reminds me of my sweet Carmella. Rest in peace Brandy and run hard at the bridge!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bless you for helping her on her way. It's so hard but, it's the selfless thing to do!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Harley and I share your sorrow in losing your Brandy. Our dogs are lent to us by God so we can shepard them through their lives. We all have the responsibility as good shepards to know the time when they need peace and that decision we make is their reward for giving us years of love and devotion They know they are safest in our care.
We will be here for you.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. What a beautirul girl. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, it is never an easy decision to make. May the 12 wonderful years of memories together bring you comfort.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Brandy. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Brandy was a beautiful white faced golden oldie. I'm sure she will be dearly missed.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. They are never with us long enough! Thank you for being strong enough to give her the greatest gift, dignity.
Rest well and play hard at the Bridge Brandy, till your family meets up with you again.
Below is a link to a webpage I hope will help you at this difficult time.

http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brandy*

I am so very sorry to hear about your Brandy, but I am glad she was with all of you and the vet came to the house. I am sure she would Thank You for letting her go to the Rainbow Bridge and you will see her there.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I;m so sorry that you lost your Brandy, but she is now free of pain, and you did what any loving owner would do for their companion. We have all felt the intense chest crushing pain of losing a heart dog and are here if you need to talk, or share about her life.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

She was a lovely girl... you were fortunate to have shared your life with her for 12 years....we understand your loss.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, I know you look forward to seeing her again.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I've walked in your shoes and know the pain you and your family are feeling right now. Please stick around and share pictures and stories of your sweet girl with us when you are ready. It will help you to heal and remember that she is never far from your side.

Godspeed sweet angel Brandy....run free................


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl...


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have them, it's never long enough! She was beautiful "old gold!" Godspeed, sweet Brandy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us due to losing Brandy. She was a very beautiful girl and will live on in your heart and your memories. When you feel up to it, we would love to hear more about her and share some pictures. Most of us have been in your shoes and know the pain you are feeling. 
Run Free Sweet Girl, know you are loved and will be missed until the day you can meet again.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Brandy was a beautiful girl. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you're loss, RIP Sweet Brandy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for the passing of your sweet girl. What a beauty she was. I know how you are feeling right now, as many do...Rest in Peace Brandy...xxoo Amy & Misty


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Brandy she is now pain free and playing at the bridge with all the other much loved goldens sweet dream's Brandy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, it is never easy to say good-bye (at least for now) You and Brandy are in my prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost Brandy. She was a gorgeous girl and I could see the love in her eyes and read the love in your message. Have so much fun at the Bridge, Brandy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Brandy

Run free from pain, and sleep softly Brandy


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

very sorry for you loss.....


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. I love the name Brandy. Godspeed Brandy!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Brandy. What an amazing gift you gave to her in helping her to pass so peacefully in her own home. There aren't any words to help ease the pain. Brandy looks so much like our Golda that we had to help pass on 4/7/2007. I know that my Golda was there with so many beloved goldens to help make Brandy's welcome at Rainbow bridge easier. I know that Brandy now runs and plays like she did in her youth and will wait patiently until you are rejoined one glorious day. Until then, may all the memories and love of your life together ease your pain. Golda's mommy


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Brandy. No matter how long they are with us, it is never long enough and when we do lose them we lose a big part of ourselves.

Welcome to the forum. I hope you will two things when the time is right. Please stick around and share your memories of Brandy with us. We would all love to get the chance to know her as you did. Putting her story into words may help you as you go through the grieving process. 

As you begin to heal, I hope you will find room in your heart for another golden. This may not happen for a week or it may not happen for many months. Brandy will forever be a part of you and you will never be able to replace her, but a new golden child can help you immensly in surviving the grief and will certainly brighten and enrich your life greatly.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It is such a hard decision to make, but the right one for your beloved girl. What beautiful girl she was and I know you have lots of beautiful memories of her.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry for your lose.. I know it must be so hard!! You will be together again in due time!


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

Dearest parents of Brandy, I feel lots of love for you, went through this all too, what a great vet that came to your home to make it as comfortable and peaceful for your precious golden. Boz and I send big golden kisses your way.


----------

